# Problema con compuertas lógicas.



## charliemurillo (Ago 5, 2016)

Hola compañeros, llevo días trabajando en mi proyecto final el cual consiste en realizar un circuito con compuertas lógicas, el gran problema que tengo es que al conectar una salida de una compuerta or a una entrada de una compuerta and pasa lo siguiente: la salida de la compuerta or sin estar conectada a la entrada del and me da 5 V de salida medidos con multimetro, pero al conectar la salida de la compuerta or a la entrada de la compuerta and los 5V pasan a 0.5V lo cual hace que mi salida del and sea de un voltaje muy bajo para activar mi salida en este caso un led, toda información sera de gran ayuda, gracia ...


----------



## ruben90 (Ago 6, 2016)

Con un diagrama seria mas fácil entender y ayudar.


----------



## charliemurillo (Ago 6, 2016)

adjunto el diagrama el problema esta en el 9 al conectar 3 con 9 es donde pasa de 5V a 0.5V la otra salida del inversor si sale correctamente con los 5V


----------



## ruben90 (Ago 6, 2016)

Las conexiones son sencillas así que el problema puede ser específicamente esa compuerta (Ojo, solo esa  compuerta, las restantes del integrado pueden funcionar bien) y para no alterar tus conexiones coloca otro integrado, o también puedes estar conectándolo mal. Prueba las compuertas por separado con sus respectivas tablas de verdad, y mediante un diodo LED comprueba la salida. Coloca una resistencia _push down_ a cada entrada (generalmente entre 1kΩ - 10kΩ).


----------



## charliemurillo (Ago 6, 2016)

Ya revise eso y efectivamente la compuerta funciona correctamente el problema es al conectar su salida a la otra entrada


----------



## ruben90 (Ago 6, 2016)

Podrías subir alguna foto del circuito en si? Para descartar cualquier cosa, e informacion de tu fuente de alimentación


----------



## charliemurillo (Ago 6, 2016)

orden de los integrados or and not 
la falla es cuando conecto de la patilla 8 del or a la 12 del and 
y la fuente que utilizo no puedo brindarte mucha informacion ya que son las que utilizo en la universidad es una fuente regulada que tiene seguro contra cortocircuitos tengo muy poca informacion al respecto

Espero logres entender el circuito, seria de gran ayuda
dato en el not la entrada patilla 14 esta al negativo, trate de ordenar un poco el circuito para que entiendan mejor y no note que la puse en negativo


----------



## ruben90 (Ago 6, 2016)

Simule el circuito y basta con poner en alto ('1') la entrada _*SE*_ para encender el _diodo LED_. Te invito a realizar las conexiones del siguiente circuito (ver imagen adjunta) de forma ordenada y paciente, y si continua el problema probamos otra solución.


----------



## charliemurillo (Ago 6, 2016)

Que software utilizas?


----------



## ruben90 (Ago 6, 2016)

_Multisim_ v*12.0*


----------



## miguelus (Ago 6, 2016)

Buenos días.

El Diodo Led... ¿Tiene una Resistencia en serie?

Sal U2


----------



## charliemurillo (Ago 6, 2016)

EL DIODO SI UTILIZA UN LED 

Ya simule el circuito y efectivamente todo funciona a la perfección
pero en el circuito aun no no encuentro la falla ya que esta conectado de igual manera a la simulación


----------



## ruben90 (Ago 6, 2016)

Conectado? Como? De tu diagrama o el mio? No puedes dejar terminales de entrada al aire (sin resistencia _push down_) porque hay lecturas erróneas por parte del integrado o al menos conectarlas directo a _GND_ o _VCC_. No es lo mismo una simulación que un circuito físico y realmente se me hace raro que se produzca dicho error siendo un diagrama relativamente sencillo. Eh realizado circuitos mas complejos con compuertas logicas y pocas veces me generan error, y los errores son debido a fallas en el integrado o del protoboard.


----------



## miguelus (Ago 6, 2016)

charliemurillo dijo:


> EL DIODO SI UTILIZA UN LED
> 
> Ya simule el circuito y efectivamente todo funciona a la perfección
> pero en el circuito aun no no encuentro la falla ya que esta conectado de igual manera a la simulación



Buenas tardes.

En TTL las entradas al "Aire" se comportan como un "1" Lógico.

En tu diseño, si mantenemos los Interruptores abiertos, las Entradas de lo CI estarán al "Aire" por lo el estado será "1".

Para un correcto funcionamiento habría que poner las entradas a "0" por medio de una Resistencia de. pe. 470Ω (ver esquema adjunto), esto nos asegura que, si los interruptores están abiertos,  las entradas estarán a "0" lógico.



En cuanto al circuito, lo he simulado con Proteus y en un Proto Board y funciona como es de esperar.

Sal U2


----------



## charliemurillo (Ago 6, 2016)

ruben90 dijo:


> Conectado? Como? De tu diagrama o el mio? No puedes dejar terminales de entrada al aire (sin resistencia _push down_) porque hay lecturas erróneas por parte del integrado o al menos conectarlas directo a _GND_ o _VCC_. No es lo mismo una simulación que un circuito físico y realmente se me hace raro que se produzca dicho error siendo un diagrama relativamente sencillo. Eh realizado circuitos mas complejos con compuertas logicas y pocas veces me generan error, y los errores son debido a fallas en el integrado o del protoboard.



No hay terminales al aire todas están conectadas a resistencias que van de la entrada al  GND esa es la salida del or sin estar conectada al and
Cuando la conecto pasa lo de la segunda imagen


----------



## pilm (Ago 6, 2016)

Pues estará dañado (en corto) el pin de entrada de la AND. El led se debe conectar con una resistencia en serie; si así de mal tratas tus componentes, no es de extrañarse que los dañes…


----------



## charliemurillo (Ago 6, 2016)

pilm dijo:


> Pues estará dañado (en corto) el pin de entrada de la AND. El led se debe conectar con una resistencia en serie; si así de mal tratas tus componentes, no es de extrañarse que los dañes…


 
Al led solo le está llegando 1.1 V por eso no le conecho resistencia ya que no se ilumina si lo hago , y quería ejemplificar y que fuese más perceptible el problema que tengo... Gracias por la ayuda


----------



## Scooter (Ago 6, 2016)

¿Y sin led no va?
Un led sin resistencia es demasiado consumo para una puerta. Además es como un zener, impide que suba la tensión por encima de su tensión directamente.
Prueba con la puerta de al lado a ver.


----------



## charliemurillo (Ago 6, 2016)

Scooter dijo:


> ¿Y sin led no va?
> Un led sin resistencia es demasiado consumo para una puerta. Además es como un zener, impide que suba la tensión por encima de su tensión directamente.
> Prueba con la puerta de al lado a ver.


De la salida donde esta el va a una entrada de una compuerta and la or da 5V de salida antes de conectarla al and en el instante que se conecta al and el voltaje de la salida dela or osea 5 V pasa a ser 0.5





Scooter dijo:


> ¿Y sin led no va?
> Un led sin resistencia es demasiado consumo para una puerta. Además es como un zener, impide que suba la tensión por encima de su tensión directamente.
> Prueba con la puerta de al lado a ver.


De la salida de del Led va a una entrada una compuerta and la or correct bien da 5V de salida antes de conectarla al and en el instante que se conecta al and el voltaje de la salida dela or osea 5 V pasa a ser 0.5


----------



## miguelus (Ago 7, 2016)

Buenas noches charliemurillo

No en tiendo la fobia a poner una Resistencia en serie con el Led 

Ese circuito tiene que funcionar (es como el mecanismo del chupete)

Si no funciona o estás conectando algo mal o tienes algún CI mal

Sal U2


----------



## seaarg (Ago 8, 2016)

Estaras mezclando familias logicas? probablemente deberia funcionar igual pero cuidado que TTL consume mucho mas que CMOS y CMOS "suele" no poder entregar mucha corriente. (o algo asi, ya no recuerdo)

Para ejemplificar: Si uno de tus integrados dice 74xxxxx y el otro dice algo como CDxxxxx estas haciendo mezcla. No es el unico caso, mirar datasheets para mas seguridad


----------



## ruben90 (Ago 8, 2016)

Las puertas lógicas _TTL_ o _CMOS_ en sus entradas no consumen mucha corriente (entre 1mA~2mA para la _TTL_ y 100µA para la _CMOS_). A continuación, los esquemas correspondientes de las compuertas _OR_ y _AND_ (de _Texas Instruments_):





Si probaste cada compuerta lógica (entrada y salida respecto a su tabla de verdad), y el problema radica al unirlas, no sabría exactamente cual es el problema. Podría ser el protoboard, te vendieron componentes pirata, la fuente de alimentación no suministra suficiente corriente, malas conexiones, etc.


----------



## Icofes2018 (Dic 14, 2018)

Hola qué tal a todos, hace unos días compré un kit de diseño lógico que venía con varias compuertas, pero por alguna razón, las 3 compuertas 7408 y las 3 7432 no funcionan como deberían las tengo conectadas a una fuente de 5 v del arduino uno, y a pesar que no tengo conectado nada en las entradas, siempre en la salida me da un valor high, ¿que estoy haciendo mal?


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 14, 2018)

Icofes2018 dijo:


> Hola qué tal a todos, hace unos días compré un kit de diseño lógico que venía con varias compuertas, pero por alguna razón, las 3 compuertas 7408 y las 3 7432 no funcionan como deberían las tengo conectadas a una fuente de 5 v del arduino uno, y a pesar que *no tengo conectado nada en las entradas,* siempre en la salida me da un valor high, ¿que estoy haciendo mal?


Prueba conectar en las entradas resistencias (4,7KΩ) "Pull Down" y mide nuevamente.

Las entradas de compuertas lógicas nunca se dejan sin conectar


----------



## Eduardo (Dic 14, 2018)

Icofes2018 dijo:


> Hola qué tal a todos, hace unos días compré un kit de diseño lógico que venía con varias compuertas, pero por alguna razón, las 3 compuertas 7408 y las 3 7432 no funcionan como deberían las tengo conectadas a una fuente de 5 v del arduino uno, y a pesar que no tengo conectado nada en las entradas, siempre en la salida me da un valor high,* ¿que estoy haciendo mal?*



Creer que en una compuerta TTL una entrada sin conexión equivale a un 0 lógico.

Quedate tranquilo, funcionan bien.


----------



## Icofes2018 (Dic 14, 2018)

gracias por la informacion, ya funciono bien, gracias a todos , en lo de las resistencias pull down funciono, bien solo que las resistencias se calentaron bastante


----------



## D@rkbytes (Dic 14, 2018)

Icofes2018 dijo:


> Lo de las resistencias pull down funcionó bien, solo que las resistencias se calentaron bastante.


Una resistencia de 4.7 KΩ no debe calentarse con 5 V ni colocada directamente de positivo a negativo.
Tal vez usaste resistencias de 470 Ω, o de un valor más bajo, lo cual hará que terminen por quemarse, dañar los CI, o que el circuito tenga un consumo excesivo.


----------



## pandacba (Dic 15, 2018)

Donde pusiste las resistencias, en una entrada lógica no hay modo que caliente, porque no nos proporcionas el esquema de los que estas haciendo y una foto de lo que has montado.
Los compañeros te han indicado adecuadamente, pero me parece que no has interpretado adecuadamente las indicaciones


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Dic 15, 2018)

Hola, en realidad en tecnología TTL, las resistencias en las entradas deben colocarse en modo pull-up.
Ya que dichas entradas tienen una impedancia baja respecto a CMOS.
Por tanto si realmente se desea conectar en modo pull-dn, deberían ser de 500ohms o menor, para asegurar un estado lógico bajo.


----------

